# Are most people with SAD neurotic?



## oBSama (Mar 1, 2009)

do all or most people with SA suffer from neurosis.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

It's kind of an aged term nowadays. But I'd say yes.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm with Monroe


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

What do you mean by neurosis?

Wikipedia says neurosis is a class of mental disorders that are characterized by distress but do not involve hallucinations, delusions or behavior that is outside the social norm. The term was originally used for disorders that were thought to not have any physiologic basis. Today there's increasing evidence to the contrary (that there is a physiologic basis to anxiety/mood disorders). So yeah, the term is irrelevant and also as defined, very broad and non-specific. 

I think you are not referring to the technical definition however?


----------



## oBSama (Mar 1, 2009)

ok i knew neurosis is an obsolete word but what about the following link that describes some interesting characteristics of a neurotic, excellent work done by Mclaughin. Amazingly 95% of them apply to me.
LINK
http://www.quotegarden.com/neurotic-mm.html

Also i have a query if neurosis is more related to personality disorders or to psychiatric conditions like depression and stuff?


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

I am. You should make a poll so people can vote if they're neurotic or not.


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

I just took this test and it said that I am 92.5% neurotic.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

From MyPersonality on facebook:

Neuroticism (Emotional stability)
This trait refers to the way you cope with, and respond to, life's demands. *Approximately 99.7% of respondents have a lower neuroticism raw percentage than yours.* From the way you answered the questions, you seem to describe yourself as someone who reacts poorly to stressful situations, and consequently worries more than most about them. However, you are someone that has an emotional depth that others lack.


----------



## bg4m3r (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, I just scored 107.5% on that test.  Where's my straight jacket?!
Yeah, that did nothing for my mental state for today, thanks Joe, lol.

Neuroses would apply more to the personality disorder spectrum, rather than the psychological condition realm. Although you should keep in mind that neurotic is the category, not the result.


----------



## isnothere (Apr 18, 2011)

*Neuroticism*

*Your Score: 115%*


----------



## dreamsofsomeday (Apr 22, 2011)

account deleted


----------



## decadeAndAHalfOfSA (Jul 11, 2011)

Neurotic generally means you have depression and/or anxiety. Therefore everyone with SAD is neurotic.


----------



## sben (Jun 8, 2011)

Just scored a 113.75%. :|


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

dreamsofsomeday said:


> account deleted


I like all yr posts.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Everyone is neurotic at times and/or to some degree.


----------



## s0dy (May 23, 2011)

isnothere said:


> *Neuroticism*
> 
> *Your Score: 115%*





sben said:


> Just scored a 113.75%. :|





iamsantibanez said:


> *Neuroticism*
> 
> *Your Score: 108.75%*




I guess I was awfully lucky to score exactly 100% :teeth


----------



## Indianapolis Jones (Feb 22, 2011)

s0dy said:


> I guess I was awfully lucky to score exactly 100% :teeth


Heh, same here.


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

I was going to ask something similar. I was going to ask if anybody else was diagnosed as neurotic. I have made tests and apparently i am very neurotic.


----------



## honeybear1990 (Sep 15, 2010)

I scored 77%


----------



## wilted rose (Jul 16, 2011)

iamsantibanez said:


> *Neuroticism*
> 
> *Your Score: 108.75%*


haha! me too!:clap


----------



## seriouskid (Jul 17, 2011)

decadeAndAHalfOfSA said:


> Neurotic generally means you have depression and/or anxiety. Therefore everyone with SAD is neurotic.


I agree.

Your Score: 116.25%


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

93.75 :/


----------



## isnothere (Apr 18, 2011)

*Neuroticism*

*Your Score: 86.25%*

Since Starting Meds last time I took this quiz ! (which was 115% on7/11/2011)


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

I scored 121 % on that test >_< wtf lol.


----------



## kaykay609 (May 30, 2011)

I scored 117%, and almost every quote from that link could be applied to me. I never knew exactly what a neurotic was. Well, now I know. I am one.


----------



## BH40 (Sep 22, 2011)

I took the test and got 122.5%

but I already knew I was "neurotic" I also have a personality disorder, I'm a jekyl and hyde character even though I try not to be


----------



## johnny93 (Jun 10, 2011)

I scored 117.5%...
Never thought I was that neurotic.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Your Score: 112.5%

Big surprise, lol.


----------



## getsomeair (Feb 1, 2013)

118.75 %


----------



## Ramondo (Feb 16, 2011)

oBSama said:


> do all or most people with SA suffer from neurosis.


Yes, all anxiety disorders _are_ neuroses.
It's like asking whether all diabetics have a physical illness.


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

105%


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Your Score: *105%*
I have my depression to thank for that.


----------



## RobAlister (Apr 4, 2010)

What is this test people have been taking? I can't find a decent one online to take.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

*Neuroticism*

*Your Score: 113.75%*


----------



## cc1991 (Apr 23, 2013)

I don't think so. Some maybe, but I think it's more low self-opinion or lack of confidence.


----------



## Ramondo (Feb 16, 2011)

cc1991 said:


> I don't think so. Some maybe, but I think it's more low self-opinion or lack of confidence.


You might like to think that, but within ordinary discussion using the normal meaning of words, to deny that you are neurotic, you would have to prove one of the following:
1. Social Anxiety (and other anxiety disorders) are not neuroses, or
2. People with neuroses are not necessarily neurotic, or
3. You don't have Social Anxiety.

Good luck!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

96.25%
Yikes!


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Charmander said:


> 96.25%
> Yikes!


 Me too!



> Neuroticism
> 
> Your Score: 96.25%


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

90%

must learn to not give a ****


----------



## Ruggdoctor (Jul 28, 2013)

Scored a 95%, it's like I'm back in high school biology. 

Anyway, Social anxiety is a clinical diagnosis and neuroticism a personality trait... one I might add that essentially includes varying degrees of severity in terms of social anxiety. So given the overlapping definitions it would seem only natural that they typically present together.


----------



## MomofMousies (Jul 26, 2013)

Mine was 107.5. :afr


----------



## Miyu (Mar 10, 2013)

100% :teeth


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

108.75%

Victory!--in self-depreciation...;-;


----------

